# Adding an AGR number to an existing registration?



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I've got another quick question as I go about planning when to start my AGR account. As has been pointed out, if I get a referral and then travel within 90 days of it, I can get bonus points for my account, something I definitely want to take advantage of. Here's the situation: Right now, life circumstances have it such that my next trip won't be until the end of October, on the NEC to New Haven. I want to book as soon as possible to ensure the lowest possible bucket fare for my trip, but if I book too soon (before July 24, or 90 days out), it would seem that I would be ineligible for the bonus points on my AGR account. So I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to book the trip now, and then after the 24th, accept a referral and get my AGR account set up, and then tie it in to those tickets in order to get the points? I'm hoping that one of you geniuses out there with far more experience out there can help me figure out if this is the best possible option.

Thanks!

~ DCTE


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's an idea!






I'll be glad to refer you today. (Just PM me with your email address!) Then you can join AGR today and get your AGR number. Then you can take Amtrak to Alexandria *ONE WAY *- and take the Metro back to Union Station (the Metro is right next to the Amtrak station) or take Amtrak to like BWI or Baltimore *ONE WAY* - and take MARC back! Once your tickets are collected and processed, that will satisfy your "trip within 90 days of sign-up" for the 1,500 point bonus!





Then, you can also book your trip to NHV whenever you want to get the lowest bucket!


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jul 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Here's an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but Frugalist offered me in a thread yesterday so I'm going to give him first crack at a referral. Thanks for the advice about Alexandria, that's a short jaunt that I can make in a weekend relatively easily.

As for the original question, would you happen to know about that? For instance, if I refer my parents, who are taking the train up to visit around the end of August, could they get an account and then add it to that trip to have it count as their first trip for the bonus points?

Thanks again





~ DCTE


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

The_traveler beat out on two AGR referrals in a row, gotta be tears flowing in RI!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> The_traveler beat out on two AGR referrals in a row, gotta be tears flowing in RI!  :lol: :lol: :lol:








Why? Why? Why?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2010)

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> As for the original question, would you happen to know about that? For instance, if I refer my parents, who are taking the train up to visit around the end of August, could they get an account and then add it to that trip to have it count as their first trip for the bonus points?


Sure!



As long as their first trip is within 90 days of sign-up! (And they can book before they sign-up - and just call in to add their AGR # to the reservation later!)


----------



## AlanB (Jul 8, 2010)

You can always add an AGR number to a reservation after it has been booked and prior to the actual travel date. In fact, you can actually still get the number added to the reservation and get the points if you add it within 2 days of actually having traveled. After 2 days, things start to get diceir as to whether or not it gets into the reservation before the ticket gets scanned and the points post.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 8, 2010)

There was no two day rule for me. Nor can I find any mention of it on the AGR site. From the looks of it you can wait up to ninety days after travel.



> Retroactive Credit: Points for Amtrak travel may take up to 3 weeks to post to the Members account. If the points have not posted to the Member account 6 weeks after the travel is completed or if the Membership Number was not included in the reservation, retroactive credit may be requested online using the Missing Points Request Form. The Member may also request retroactive credit by mailing the ticket stub, the Member's name, and Membership Number to the address stated in this subsection C6 or by contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center. Points will not be awarded for travel on Amtrak made without a Membership Number using unreserved tickets unless the unreserved ticket has the Member's name or Membership Number on the ticket stub. If a Member purchases a ticket for Amtrak travel on board an Amtrak train and, as a result, the Member's Amtrak ticket stub does not contain the Member's name or Membership Number, the Member may send the ticket stub, the Member's name, and Membership Number to the address stated in this subsection C6. All ticket stubs (which include a Member's name or Membership Number) for retroactive credits should be sent to Amtrak Guest Rewards, P.O. Box 1762, Minneapolis, MN 55440 *within 90 days of travel*.


https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?category=info&loc=tandc.html


----------



## AlanB (Jul 8, 2010)

daxomni said:


> There was no two day rule for me. Nor can I find any mention of it on the AGR site. From the looks of it you can wait up to ninety days after travel.


You're confusing two different things. You're talking about points that never show up on your account after riding.

I'm talking about having a reservation where you forgot to provide your AGR number at the time of booking and what one can do get your number added to the reservation after the initial booking. And in that case, if one gets a regular Amtrak ticket agent (by phone or in person) within 2 days of traveling on a ticket where you didn't originally provide the number to add the number to the reservation, then the points will still generally post automatically and there will be no need to ever file a missing points request.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 8, 2010)

AlanB said:


> You're confusing two different things. You're talking about points that never show up on your account after riding. I'm talking about having a reservation where you forgot to provide your AGR number at the time of booking and what one can do get your number added to the reservation after the initial booking.


It's all part of the same policy I quoted above. If members are still within the two-day operational loophole period they can simply call and attach their AGR number. After those two days are up it's best to either use the online form or simply mail in the stubs within the next _ninety_ days. I see no reason to leave that part out or imply everything gets "dicey" after a measly two days are up. They still have a few months to work with _after_ the ticket is processed.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 8, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Here's an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****............


----------



## AlanB (Jul 8, 2010)

daxomni said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > You're confusing two different things. You're talking about points that never show up on your account after riding. I'm talking about having a reservation where you forgot to provide your AGR number at the time of booking and what one can do get your number added to the reservation after the initial booking.
> ...


With respect, it's not part of the policy that you quoted above. What you've quoted deals with how to get points that for any reason, did not post automatically. Those reasons could be that you forgot to include your AGR number, or that Amtrak somehow screwed things up.

What I'm discussing is a way, a trick almost, to keep AGR totally out of things. And keeping AGR out of things and getting your points to post automatically is always the better method. AGR can be hit or miss with getting missing points to post the first time that you make a request.

I'm discussing calling an Amtrak ticket agent, not an AGR agent, and having them enter your AGR number into the PNR (Passenger Name Record). By doing this before the ticket is scanned, the odds are very good that your points will post automatically and no interaction with AGR of any form will be necessary. Having your AGR number physically printed on the ticket doesn't trigger the automatic posting of points. It requires the AGR number to be in the PNR prior to the ticket being scanned after collection. If the AGR number is in the PNR before the tickets are printed, then the number does print on the ticket, but again that doesn't trigger the points over at AGR's computers.

As for the 2 day rule, since it normally takes a minimum of 2 to 3 days after traveling before tickets start getting scanned I suggested 2 days as the maximum. One can still try the trick 3, 4, maybe even 5 or 6 days after travel, but there are no guarantees at that point. After 2 days, the chances go up that you will have to turn to AGR to collect your points and to follow the policy that you've quoted. After 14 days have gone by it's a given that trying the PNR trick will fail and you'll have to follow the AGR missing points policy.


----------

